# Tinc with leg lesion/infection



## Sandwich_Protector (May 16, 2011)

So one of my tincs disappeared in his tank for a few days and when he decided to come out of hiding today to eat I noticed a nasty looking lesion on one of his back legs.

Here is what it looks like, sorry for the quality:



I'll be calling exotic vets in my general area tomorrow (too late now) but it took a while to find one that could help with a bearded dragon so I'm not optimistic about finding one experienced with dart frogs. 

It looks really bad to me but I have no experience with such things. Is this treatable with a topical antibiotic like Silver sulfadiazene? Any help with treatment possiblilities would be appreciated just in case I can't find a vet.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Silver sulfadiazene has worked very well and quickly in my experience, on abrasions. I'd think the vet who works with beardies would have it. Another option is original Neosporin (*without* pain relief). I think seeing a vet would be best, though, to rule out something more sinister going on.


----------



## Sandwich_Protector (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I woke up late so didn't have time to talk to the vet this morning before work but I did dab some non pain relief Neosporin on it before I left. I'll be calling the vet on my lunch break to see if I can get something better. I'm still not exactly sure what he cut himself on especially since its on the top of his leg... The only thing relatively sharp in the tank is a couple of small broms which I have seen him climbing on occasionally. Maybe he took a bad jump off of it or something.


----------



## Sandwich_Protector (May 16, 2011)

Just got off the phone with a not so helpful receptionist at the vet I went to previously and:

1) They don't have any topical antibiotics they give to amphibians, they only have oral antibiotics. The image I have of them force feeding a small frog oral medication is none to pretty.

2) They won't give me anything without an examination first and I'm concerned with the stress from the capture/drive (50 minutes)/examination/force feeding of an oral medication.

Should I just keep calling around to locate some Silver sulfadiazene and stick with Neosporin for the time being?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sandwich_Protector said:


> .
> 
> Should I just keep calling around to locate some Silver sulfadiazene and stick with Neosporin for the time being?


That is what I would do. There was another frog with a bad foot. Seems like it started healing up well with the neosporin and finished off with the Silver sulfadiazene. I'll look for the link.

Link: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/95642-frog-missing-skin-help.html


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok that's not the link I was looking for, but, it's interesting none-the-less, lol. Sorry. I'll keep looking when I have a chance after work.


----------



## Sandwich_Protector (May 16, 2011)

Heh, it's ok. I think I read the thread you linked last night in my search for information. I've been sneaking some searches in on my phone while at work to get an idea of how serious the injury is and trying to find someplace to get some Silver sulfadiazene. It's very annoying not having a helpful exotic vet nearby. Perhaps that Dr. Frye guy that I've read about on this forum could help, if he does email/phone consultations that is.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes. Send him an email with a pic of your frog and the lesion.


----------



## Sandwich_Protector (May 16, 2011)

Well I sent Dr. Frye an email. Hopefully the one he uses for this forum is currently active.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sorry. It's not easy for me to do a lot of searching when at work. Especially since they expect me to be working, lol.

Anyway, here is a link to his website: Milan Area Animal Hospital, David M. Frye, DVM, Veterinary services in Milan, MI, Home page


----------



## Sandwich_Protector (May 16, 2011)

No worries, you've been very helpful and I've been digging around too. Perhaps I will try calling on Thursday since his office is closed for the day and isn't open on Wednesday.


----------



## Sandwich_Protector (May 16, 2011)

Well I received Baytril and silver sulfadiazene from Dr. Frye today and began treatment tonight. Hopefully he makes a full recovery now. Thank you for taking time to assist frogface!


----------

